# AGR Bonus Points TODAY!!



## Bob Dylan (Sep 21, 2009)

Speaking of points, today I had a nice posting of 1200+ Bonus rail points, is this from the 8/20 Promo and did anyone else get these points if so??


----------



## AAARGH! (Sep 21, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Speaking of points, today I had a nice posting of 1200+ Bonus rail points, is this from the 8/20 Promo and did anyone else get these points if so??


Are you talking about the 2MM bonus or Summer bonus? (does it say?)

I have not gotten anything. :angry:


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 21, 2009)

I didn't get anything yet!

I think that is just the "regular" bonus points! I'm still waiting for my bonus points from a segment that was manually posted. (But it didn't post until 9/16, so I'll give it more time.)

IIRC, the 2MM bonus will post after 10/1!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 21, 2009)

AAARGH! said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of points, today I had a nice posting of 1200+ Bonus rail points, is this from the 8/20 Promo and did anyone else get these points if so??
> ...


Well actually its been updated and all it says is: 1723 bonus points/Amtrak travel! Since I was up to date on my summer postings I cant say what this really is, hope they dont read this and take it away if its a mistake! I do remember the 2,000,000 Point Bonanza wasnt supposed to post till Oct. but I just cant say where these 1723 welcome points came from! (They are bonus, not rail travel, but Im already in Select but cant make Select Plus!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Sep 21, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> I didn't get anything yet!
> I think that is just the "regular" bonus points! I'm still waiting for my bonus points from a segment that was manually posted. (But it didn't post until 9/16, so I'll give it more time.)
> 
> IIRC, the 2MM bonus will post after 10/1!


Well that was significantly above our estimates for 8/20 points (at least five times as much) so I'd say their bonus points from shopping or something.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 21, 2009)

Site seems to be down for me - can't log in, just get a ColdFusion DB error.


----------



## AAARGH! (Sep 21, 2009)

HokieNav said:


> Site seems to be down for me - can't log in, just get a ColdFusion DB error.


Probably because we all went to look for our bonuses at the same time! :lol:

It was down earlier, but then back. It's down again for me too now. :angry:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 21, 2009)

HokieNav said:


> Site seems to be down for me - can't log in, just get a ColdFusion DB error.


I logged on via the link @ the bottom of this page/no problem! Its still a mystery why it would say Amtrak bonus rail points if it was for shopping, I did learn from the traveler and other gurus here to use the AGR MC for everything but its a pleasant mystery to me!


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 21, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Well actually its been updated and all it says is: 1723 bonus points/Amtrak travel! Since I was up to date on my summer postings I cant say what this really is, hope they dont read this and take it away if its a mistake! I do remember the 2,000,000 Point Bonanza wasnt supposed to post till Oct. but I just cant say where these 1723 welcome points came from! (They are bonus, not rail travel, but Im already in Select but cant make Select Plus!


Being just a peon  I wouldn't know how they post, but didn't you say that you just became Select? :huh: These could be the Select bonuses due you.

They begin once you hit the 5,000 point level. Example: If you have 4950 rail points and go AUS-STL-KCY, the AUS-STL segment is under the 5K level, so it's just straight points. The STL-KCY segment is over the 5K level and would get the bonus points!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 21, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Well actually its been updated and all it says is: 1723 bonus points/Amtrak travel! Since I was up to date on my summer postings I cant say what this really is, hope they dont read this and take it away if its a mistake! I do remember the 2,000,000 Point Bonanza wasnt supposed to post till Oct. but I just cant say where these 1723 welcome points came from! (They are bonus, not rail travel, but Im already in Select but cant make Select Plus!
> ...


Yeah, makes sense, Ill take em and wait for the October Bonanza! (I still have the under on 400 points!)


----------



## Ryan (Sep 21, 2009)

Back up, no points for me (although the 4900 chase card points were a pleasant surprise!


----------



## Nickrapak (Sep 22, 2009)

I just checked the site. It says that the bonus miles will post by 10/1. Since we are coming up to the end of the month, it is possible that the miles are being posted.


----------



## IHC (Sep 22, 2009)

No 8/20 bonus points have posted for me yet...


----------



## Cascadia (Sep 23, 2009)

I looked at my account yesterday after I read this here, didn't see anything that looked like points from the "lottery", but I was happy to see that I already have points from the Fall Promotion, I traveled on the first days of that promotion and signed up for it afterward, and the bonus points already posted. I racked up quite a bit of summer promotion bonus points too in my little meanderings from Bellingham to Vancouver BC Canada.

Looking forward to the bonus points from my little points run on that "lottery" day whatever they are, that was a fun day.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 23, 2009)

Cascadia said:


> Looking forward to the bonus points from my little points run on that "lottery" day whatever they are, that was a fun day.


You mean others signed up for that promotion and took part of *MY* 2 Million points? :angry:

  

Now I can only do a short (8,000 mile) trip! :lol:


----------



## AAARGH! (Sep 23, 2009)

I just got 200 summer power points for my two 8/20 segments. This was within the past 2 hours or so (it's now 3:15 PM eastern on 9/23/09).


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 23, 2009)

AAARGH! said:


> I just got 200 summer power points for my two 8/20 segments. This was within the past 2 hours or so (it's now 3:15 PM eastern on 9/23/09).


Those are just the "regular" summer bonus points! It just happens that you took a trip (or 2) on 8/20 - the 2 MM points are *in addition to that*. Example - I just received 100 summer bonus points today - but it was *for a trip on 8/21*!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> AAARGH! said:
> 
> 
> > I just got 200 summer power points for my two 8/20 segments. This was within the past 2 hours or so (it's now 3:15 PM eastern on 9/23/09).
> ...


Its 8/21/09. do you know where the traveler is?? That trip was so long Im surprised they didnt put off posting our points until 2010 while they worked on yours! :lol:


----------



## AAARGH! (Sep 23, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> AAARGH! said:
> 
> 
> > I just got 200 summer power points for my two 8/20 segments. This was within the past 2 hours or so (it's now 3:15 PM eastern on 9/23/09).
> ...


I know that. :blink:

I was just thinking if they add them in batches (process summer bonus points in batches that is), then others might have them added today too.

I don't expect to see the 2MM promotion points for a little while.

I'm still owed 10,000 from Wyndham, 3,000+ from ShoeBuy, and 8,000 from Chase/AGR (AGR MasterCard). That's a free 2-zone roomette trip! I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shanghai (Sep 23, 2009)

When do you expect to receive the 10,000 Wyndham points?


----------



## AAARGH! (Sep 23, 2009)

Shanghai said:


> When do you expect to receive the 10,000 Wyndham points?


I'm guessing mid to late October. I won't start poking AGR/Wyndham in the side until then.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 23, 2009)

AAARGH! said:


> I'm still owed ... 8,000 from Chase/AGR (AGR MasterCard).


Are you sure they didn't post already? :huh:

When I got my card, I only got 5,000 points, but 2,500 went directly into my AGR account, and the other 2,500 were included on my Chase statement and then were transferred from there. So that first month, Chase transferred something like 4,000 points instead of 1,500 points to AGR!

Check your statement against how much you paid on your bill.


----------



## AAARGH! (Sep 23, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> AAARGH! said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still owed ... 8,000 from Chase/AGR (AGR MasterCard).
> ...


I am within the first month of the card, so no billing cycle has closed. I expect the 4,000 AGR points to post once Chase sends over their 4,000, plus points for whatever I purchased. I thought I would get the AGR 4,000 points immediately, but I'm guessing I'll have to wait until they get the other points from Chase first. Does this sound reasonable?


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 23, 2009)

AAARGH! said:


> I am within the first month of the card, so no billing cycle has closed. I expect the 4,000 AGR points to post once Chase sends over their 4,000, plus points for whatever I purchased. I thought I would get the AGR 4,000 points immediately, but I'm guessing I'll have to wait until they get the other points from Chase first. Does this sound reasonable?


Yes!

If for example, your statement closes on 10/10, usually by 10/13 your AGR account will show something like (I forget how it's worded):



> AGR credit card signup = 4,000 (points)Chase credit card purchases = 5248 (points - including the other 4,000 points)
> 
> Amtrak purchases = 153 (points - due to 2x on Amtrak purchases made with the CC)


----------



## AAARGH! (Sep 25, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> If for example, your statement closes on 10/10, usually by 10/13 your AGR account will show something like (I forget how it's worded):
> 
> 
> > AGR credit card signup = 4,000 (points)Chase credit card purchases = 5248 (points - including the other 4,000 points)
> ...


That is what I assumed.

Thanks for the confirmation!

As you are fond of saying, *"SHOW ME THE POINTS!"*


----------

